# Houston got Mike James!



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Bucks trades Mike James for our garbage Gaines and two future second-round picks. 



> The Milwaukee Bucks have agreed to a deadline-beating trade, but it doesn't involve Michael Redd.
> 
> League sources tell ESPN.com's Marc Stein that the Bucks will send guard Mike James to Houston later Thursday for a package including Reece Gaines and two future second-round picks.
> 
> ...


LINK 

James is the guy who can help us now, he is able to run the team. Good deal,CD, since Gaines could contribute nothing to this team and u can't expect CD to find some gold with those two 2nd round picks.
But when will Rockets get rid of Mo? i hear DA was put in Injury list, did that mean anything? :wink:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He's the one I always wanted


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

the greatest part of this trade to me is---i won't see Strickland struggle on the court any more! Geez, he really freaked me out! :no:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> He's the one I always wanted


 :yes: I can prob dig up some off-season posts where I said I wanted us to sign him, awesome trade. Who knew Reece Gaines still had trade value? :laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The chron reports Rod Strickland will be waived, Sura will be put on the IL.

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3055572


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

ONE MORE DEAL!!

Yall know what it is.

Who? Mike James!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> The chron reports Rod Strickland will be waived, Sura will be put on the IL.
> 
> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3055572


he was finally waived! :clap:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Gotta feel bad for Gaines. The dude will probably get waived now. On a brighter note SWEET, SWEET, SWEET!!!

Mo T next????????????????????? Swift would be SWEET, SWEET, SWEET too! All you real Real GM'ers, tell me how we make that happen?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I dont think this trade is as great as you guys think it is. Mike James starting is not better than having Sura start, so were definitely not as good as we were with Sura healthy... its a good replacement for the 14 days that Sura is out, but its not going to make us any better of a team in the long run. 

on the other hand, James is a poor mans Derek Fisher IMO... He would improve depth at the expense of Reece Gaines, not a bad upgrade. Were still several steps away from being a title contender.

Sura | James | Barrett
Wesley | Barry
TMac | Padgett | Bowen
Howard | Padgett | Spoon
Ming | Deke

lets move Mo Taylor already!


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, while he might not put all the pieces together like Sura does. I'm sure he'll do a hell of a lot better job than strickland. Good job for the rockets. He'll give us better depth once Sura is healthy again.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually, it's a blessing in disguise now that Sura is injured. He should have ample rest and this might prove decisive in the playoffs. Mike James is a solid point guard capable of getting hot from 3point land, though he needs to adjust to feeding the post often with Yao in the interior.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Man, Mike James is so lucky. Now whenever someone from Houston comes up to him and asks him who the hell he is, he can respond with "I'm Mike James, B*tch"


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*James happy to headline for Rockets*



> This season, the Rockets needed a healthy point guard and went after James. But they had coveted James' quickness and toughness since last summer, nearly landed him in December and have plans short-term and long-range for him even after Bob Sura returns from a back injury to be the starter again.
> 
> "I knew they inquired about me," James said. "It always feels good to be in a place you know you were wanted. I'm excited to know they're bringing me here to not just be another name, another player, (but) to be a piece to their puzzle to get to another level. I've been on the back burner all my life. (The public) doesn't have to know who I am, as long as I know and my teammates know what I bring to the table."
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3058383


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: James happy to headline for Rockets*

I'm very excited to see what this guy can bring to the table against the Jazz!! I like his attitude and reckon he'll be a great addition to this team. Gosh am I glad that Strickland is out of the picture. Great trades by CD and the Rockets, I salute ya!!


----------

